# Undo command



## Oko (Oct 31, 2013)

I am trying to learn little bit about ZFS. I was wondering what is equivalent of DragonFly's undo command for Hammer in the ZFS world?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2013)

There isn't any. You can revert to a previous snapshot though. But that does assume you made one.


----------



## Martillo1 (Oct 31, 2013)

ZFS vs. HAMMER shootout time!

(Just kidding)

Now seriously, there are people in the Linux realm hoping to implement Hammer as a serious alternative to ZFS.


----------

